
Student Device Turns Phone Gestures Into Email - apu
http://news.duke.edu/2009/06/phonepoint.html
======
jamiequint
Cool tech, but why would I not just type that in to the note app on my phone?
I imagine most people with an iPhone can use it with one hand, can't they?

~~~
Poiesis
Presumably because they have their hands full. But obviously they're holding
the phone, so I guess they can't type one-handed. In that case, though, might
as well simply record a voice memo.

------
gojomo
Next up: virtual graffiti. Your text is uploaded with GPS/orientation
coordinates and made public -- so the next person to walk by (with their
augmented-reality view on) sees your tagging.

------
edw519
G 8 3 A T 1 D 3 A !

~~~
jacquesm
hilarious :)

------
keltecp11
I do not see a use for this. Cool concept, but not practical for anything?

